# Converters



## heinedan (Oct 23, 2008)

I am wondering if there is a better quality alternative to the converters that come with thje fountain pen kits? I have had several clients who said they took the cap off their pen, and their was ink everywhere. The same thing happened to me last night. I unscrewed the nib end, and the converter was empty, but still securely attached to the front end/nib assembly. I am using Private Reserve DC Supershow ink.

Please advise.

Thank You,
Dan Heine


----------



## arioux (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi,

DCBLUESMAN (LOU) has some good ones for sale 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=2311&highlight=converter

There are others too.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 23, 2008)

The converters supplied with CS kits are very good.  The others, IMO, need to be replaced.


----------



## Scott (Oct 24, 2008)

I have been using one of Lou's vacuum converters for some time now, and I love it!  It really is well worth getting a good converter.

Scott.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 24, 2008)

I've just received a new supply of both the long and short varccum-style (squeeze) converters which will be up on my site later tonight.  I also stock single, acrylic stands, stell nibs, 18k solid gold nibs and much more.  Remember to sign up for a wholesale account.  Simply click on the link below.


----------

